# Gay 21,8, 4 --- Battier 11, 1, 1



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

You got to be kidding me.

Battier is a starter. Gay is a bench with 4 shot blocks.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

battier shot better


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Should've kept Gay :curse:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Gay took 21 shots to score those 21 points. Battier took 6 shots to score 11 points. Gay also spent a lot of time guarding Quentin Richardson, who shot 10-13 from the field and had his best game in years.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Hakeem said:


> Gay took 21 shots to score those 21 points. Battier took 6 shots to score 11 points. Gay also spent a lot of time guarding Quentin Richardson, who shot 10-13 from the field and had his best game in years.


did battier guard boozer?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ Some of the time, yeah. But I thought his defense was pretty decent overall.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Effectiveness should not be determined by stats alone.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

crazyfan said:


> Effectiveness should not be determined by stats alone.


There's a reason the guy's called ballscientist, all he looks at is stats

Battier was never a stats guy, and I'd definitely still have him over Gay on this team at the moment


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lol, I really underestimated somebody's stupidity, I thought nobody would jump out after the game posting sth like this given the obvious fact that the Memphis-NY game was a 3 OTs game and Gay actually shot like crap, not to mention this is just ONE game.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> did battier guard boozer?


Battier would guard Boozer unless he got really deep Yao would comein I think


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Memphis Lost!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Memphis Lost!!!!!!!!!!!!


yer but they played without there all-star while we played with 2 and still couldnt come up with the goods. honestly its like we play a 4 man line-up, all the positions except the PF are on courts and we're always playin a man down, id say a trade is needed in order for us to hold down the 4 spot


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

He's right, this is just one game. besides phoenix and miami were all healthy but still lost their season opener and at least we showed up unlike miami. Seriously we can only get better as the season progresses.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

But you have to look at the efficiency...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I'm not trying to diss anyone. Come the end of a season lets compare Shane and Rudy at that point and see who's stats are better. If Rudy is still around 18pts, 6reb, and 2.5 blks and Shane is around 8pts, 3reb, and 1blk per game then I will question the trade.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> I'm not trying to diss anyone. Come the end of a season lets compare Shane and Rudy at that point and see who's stats are better. If Rudy is still around 18pts, 6reb, and 2.5 blks and Shane is around 8pts, 3reb, and 1blk per game then I will question the trade.


Then i will call you the biggest ******* ever

Rudy Gay is a scorer,and the 2nd option at Memphis right now

Battier is never about the points,he is the Rockets 4th Scorer at best when we have Bonzi back (Tmac,Yao,Bonzi,Battier,Alston)


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

I hope the Rockets win a title in a couple of years because if not the trade will look even worse than it does now or it looked on draft day. Rudy Gay is a stud, and will have a better career than Battier when both are of theirs is over. Didn't understand the logic then, and I don't understand it now. 

PS... Battier is a good SF but is not a PF and will get abused if he plays extended minutes against the elite of the west he will have to face.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ya but dream.. we dont need more scorers, we need people who play team basketball.. rudy gay got 0 assists and just jacked up shots when he had the ball. we needed ready defensive and offensive players that can set picks, pick up the faster players and help yao on the boards

that person is battier, sure he only got 1 rebound in the first game, i assure u that will improve as the season progresses, everyone has their bad games once in a while and plus houston is always bogus in the opening 10 games or so.

if your not satisfied you might as well go to memphis boards cause all you do is complain about battier


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

with Yao and Tmac on the team and alot of other capable scorers like bonzi, alston amongst others do you really need another 20 ppg guy? no. you need guys like battier to build around your scorers.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

chn353 said:


> ya but dream.. we dont need more scorers, we need people who play team basketball.. rudy gay got 0 assists and just jacked up shots when he had the ball. we needed ready defensive and offensive players that can set picks, pick up the faster players and help yao on the boards
> 
> that person is battier, sure he only got 1 rebound in the first game, i assure u that will improve as the season progresses, everyone has their bad games once in a while and plus houston is always bogus in the opening 10 games or so.
> 
> if your not satisfied you might as well go to memphis boards cause all you do is complain about battier


Where in my post am i complaining about Battier

Sir you have no life if you follow all my posts


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

if u kept gay and swift ur line up wouldnt of been awsome

alston
tmac
gay
swift
yao

that is an awsome lineup


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

uh…how about the game of last night:

2 pts(0-4), 0 rebs, 0 assist, 0 blks, 2 PFs


I know it's just one game too, though


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

In my opinion the major calculation behind this deal is fear that McGrady's health may not hold out past the next two or three seasons.It's a short term solution designed to help the Rockets win playoff games and hopefully contend for a title.If you believe in your superstars ability to carry you,then you need guys to do the little things that must be done to win playoff games.Battier is a leader and a guy who can command respect from his teammates when things get tough.

It's my opinion that the Rockets made this deal because they believed it made them a contender in the here and now.I don't know if they are right,but I damned well like for my front office to have the stones to say that we want to win this season and to hell with what happens in two or three seasons.


----------

